# مصانع لصناعة غاز الارجون والاكسجين و النترجين السائل



## عبد الهادي علوان (1 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم​ابحث عن شركات تنتج مصانع لصناعة غاز الارجون والاكسجين و النترجين السائل بكميات كبيرة وبنقاوة عالية تصل الى 99.999 يرجي من لديه معلومات او عناوين بالتكرم بالرد علينا ولكم جزيل الشكر والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## طايل (2 مارس 2009)

يوجد في السعودية عدة مصنعين ، أكبرهم شركة غاز التابعة لشركة سابك وتقع في الجبيل وينبع

ويليها شركة عبدالله هاشم للغازات الصناعية بالدمام وجدة

وهناك شركة متوسطة الانتاج : سي غاز (SiGas) بالدمام وجدة

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك .. تقبل مروري


----------



## عبد الهادي علوان (3 مارس 2009)

شكراً لك و لكني أبحث عن معمل لاقوم بتركيبه هنا و استثماره هل المواقع التي ذكرت عندها مصانع للبيع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abue tycer (5 مارس 2009)

يرجى تصفح موقع الشركة الهندية :
http://www.oxygenplants,locateindia.com
او مجموعة الشركات العالمية الموجودة في الموقع التالي : 
www.kellysearch.com/oxygenproductionplant suppliersin world wide


----------



## احمد مازن (31 يوليو 2009)

*المعدات المستخدمه فى فصل الهواء

1- air compressor حيث يتم سحب الهواء عن طريقه والنوع اللذى استخدمته فى المصنع هو copper وهو امريكى الصنع
2-chiller (مبرد)
3- dryer ( مجفف)
4- heat exchanger (مبادل حرارى)
5- distillation column (برج تقطير)
6- liquefier (مسيل) حيث يتم تحويل النيتروجين الغاز الى سائل وضخه الى خزانات الانتاج
او ضخه الى عامود الفصل مره اخرى طبقا لظروف التشغيل
7-turbo expander حيث تستخدم فى عمليه تبريد النيتروجين الغازى الى درجه حراره تحت الصفر وهى الوسيله الاولى لتبريد المعمل فى بدايه التشغيل
8- compressor ضاغط وهو ضاغط اخر موجود فى المعمل لضغط النيتروجين الغاز وتوجيه الى التربينه
9- compressor ضاغط ثالث موجود فى التربينه ويكون مثبت مع التربينه ويتعتبر كفرامل للتربينه ولكن لن ندخل فى تفاصيل التشغيل
10- tanks خزانات الانتاج وهى مختلفه الاحجام حسب الكميه المنتجه يوميا 
11- cooling water towers ابراج التبريد وهى تستخدم فى تبريد المياه اللازمه لتبريد المعدات كالزيت والهواء
12- توجد بعض الملحقات الاخرى كالمواسير التى يمر من خلالها الغازات وكفلاتر لتنقيه الهواء وكبلوف وصمامات للتحكم فى كميات الغازت وتركب هذه الصمامات فى مناطق معينه طبقا لتصميم المعمل والى عدادات اقياس الحراره والضغط ومعدل السريان للغازات واجهزه وخلايا اقياس نقاوه الغازات ولوح كهرباء لتشغيل المعدات
هذا باختصار المعادت الاساسيه لانتاج غازى الاكسجين والنيتروجين

اما بالنسبه لانتاج غاز الارجون فيحتاج الى معدات اضافيه كا
1- argon skid وهى تتكون من مفاعل صغير يحتوى على ماده حفازه للتنقيه المبدئيه للارجون من غاز الاكسجين وذلك عن طريق حقن الارجون بغاز الهيدروجين وتحتوى ايضا على مبادل حرارى ومنطقه فصل المياه الناتجه عن التفاعل ومجفف ولكن لاتنزعج فمساحه هskid لاتتجاوز 2 متر مربع
2- crude argon distillation column وهو البرج للازم للحصول على الارجون الخام ثم توجيه بعد ذلك الى skid
3- purification argon distillation column وهو المرحله النهائيه لتنقيه الارجون من اى الاكسجين والنيتروجين وتحويله من غاز الى سائل
ملحوظه : نلاحظ ان عمليه انتاج الارجون تحتاج الى تنقيه عاليه جدا حيث ان استخدام الارجون فى اللحام يجب ان يكون الارجون نقى تماما من اى اكسجين وايضا نسبه الارجون فى الهواء الجوى ضئيله جدا ومن هنا نلاحظ ان ثمنه عالى
النفقات بعد تركيب معمل الاكسجين
ان الماده الخام لانتاج الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون هى الهواء الجوى فبذلك هو متوفر دائما
1- الكهرباء ويجب ان تكون متوفره باستمرار لان انقطاع الكهرباء كثير يسبب مشاكل للمحطه
2- الايدى العامله مبدئيا يحتاج المعمل الى 3 مهندسين و3 فنيين للتشغيل لاحظ ان المعمل يعمل 24 ساعه يوميا بدون توقف 
3- الكيماويات اللازمه لمعالجه مياه التبريد ولكنها رخيصه بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 10 الالاف دولار سنويا كيماويات
4- بعض قطع الغيار البسيطه كالعدادات واجزاء من الصمامات وزيوت تشحيم بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 300 دولار شهريا 
مساحه المعمل( المحطه)
يحتاج المعمل الى مساحه تقريبيه حوالى 80 متر* 80 متر و الاجزاء اللتى يتم تغطتيتها هى المعدات كالضاغط والتربينه ولكن ابراج التقطير تحتاج الى اماكن مفتوحه نظرا لارتفاعها العالى ويفضل الا تكون منطقه بها (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)*​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (3 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تنقسم مصانع تسيل الهواء الى ثلاثة اقسام وهى:
1- مصانع الضغط المنخفض
2- مصانع الضغط المتوسط
3- مصانع الضغط العالى
وفى مصانع الضغط المتوسط والعالى يتم اضافة تربينة لتسيل الهواء وكبرسور اخر اضافى make up compressor واذا كنت ترغب فى شراء مصنع فاننى اعمل بشركة ROC بالكويت كما انى اعرف مصانع كثيرة بمصر والامارات .اذا كنت تريد استفسار معين ارجو مراسلتى (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)] وفقك الله


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (3 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تنقسم مصانع تسيل الهواء الى ثلاثة اقسام وهى:
1- مصانع الضغط المنخفض
2- مصانع الضغط المتوسط
3- مصانع الضغط العالى
وفى مصانع الضغط المتوسط والعالى يتم اضافة تربينة لتسيل الهواء وكبرسور اخر اضافى make up compressor واذا كنت ترغب فى شراء مصنع فاننى اعمل بشركة ROC بالكويت كما انى اعرف مصانع كثيرة بمصر والامارات .اذا كنت تريد استفسار معين ارجو مراسلتى (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)] وفقك الله


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## 83moris (15 أكتوبر 2012)

انا من مصر وابحث عن ارجون بتركيز 99.99%
ياريت لوحد يعرف مكان اشتري منة يقولي


----------



## مصطفى محمود الخليل (22 ديسمبر 2012)

83moris قال:


> انا من مصر وابحث عن ارجون بتركيز 99.99%
> ياريت لوحد يعرف مكان اشتري منة يقولي



شركه الحديد و الصلب 
فى التبين


----------

